# Need Help (870 express)



## only_one (Apr 7, 2008)

hello guys,

I am new to the forum and in need of help. I have a remington model 870 and i am trying to change out the forend grip. I am currently stuck on where to go next to get this thing off. I am attaching a picture of where i am at and so you can see what i am working with.


----------



## gunnerjohn (Apr 7, 2008)

Are you having a hard time getting the charging handle off of the frame or the charging tube?  Take the barrel off then slide the charging handle out.  You may have to reach inside and depress the cartridge stops to get this piece out.  The bolt will come out with this so pay attention to what you are doing.  Google 870 Disassembly and look for the multi part youtube on the 870.  It will teach you a lot.  You may need a special tool for taking the forend nut off.  Brownells sells them, but be careful, you can really fuck up your gun with this step.  If you get scared with this, send it to a gunsmith and spend the money.  Gunsmiths are expensive, but like divorces, they are worth it.


----------



## only_one (Apr 7, 2008)

ok here is an updated pic with the problem area that is keeping me from reaching the forend nut. in the picture is the special wrench that is needed for it. i also cannot remove the barrel for the life of me. i have tried and that thing just does not budge.


----------



## gunnerjohn (Apr 7, 2008)

That nut is a bastard sometimes.  Your special wrench is not for that.  You may have to get a piece of leather and a pipe wrench out to get that off.  It has detents on it to lock it in.  They can be a bitch.  THe special wrench is for reaching in the handguard to get the nut out.


----------



## only_one (Apr 7, 2008)

ok i am currently working on it...


----------



## only_one (Apr 7, 2008)

ok it is finally off! i will see about getting the new forend on and post a pic when its done!


----------



## Rabid Badger (Apr 7, 2008)

gunnerjohn said:


> That nut is a bastard sometimes.  Your special wrench is not for that.  You may have to get a piece of leather and a pipe wrench out to get that off.  It has detents on it to lock it in.  They can be a bitch.  THe special wrench is for reaching in the handguard to get the nut out.



True that! 

Especially if it's never been taken off. That's mosdef where the problem lies.....carbon, grit, and the bobybuilder at the factory with a torque wrench. 

Oil it first, WD-40, Carb cleaner, or plain old SAE 30..Let it sit..and then try a pipe wrench..vice grip with rag...something along those lines.

Once the detent breaks past the first groove you'll feel it and it'll go on and off like butter after that first removal. The cap will 'click' when removing and replacing.

Careful not to 'bend' the end cap or the tube when removing that cap. A vice (for the 870) and vice-grip pliers (for the cap) would be recommended but by holding the barrel in place, the possibility exists to really screw up the tube.

:2c:


----------



## gunnerjohn (Apr 7, 2008)

razor_baghdad said:


> True that!
> 
> Especially if it's never been taken off. That's mosdef where the problem lies.....carbon, grit, and the bobybuilder at the factory with a torque wrench.
> 
> ...



"Hey Gunner... why do you charge so much??" "Because I learned to hold my mouth right when turning that screw"


----------



## only_one (Apr 7, 2008)

alright guys here she is all done! thank you for the help


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 7, 2008)

only_one said:


> alright guys here she is all done! thank you for the help



Looks good!


----------



## gunnerjohn (Apr 7, 2008)

So now you go shoot it, figure out that the pin stops for that buttstock don't like 3" mag shells and the forend grip will give you carpul tunnel in a hurry... But what the hell do I know... I'm just a gunsmith


----------



## rangerpsych (Apr 7, 2008)

That's why I have a forward mounted sidesaddle and a Knoxx buttstock that makes a day at the range with mag slugs not feel like I was trying to breach a bank vault with my shoulder.

Plus the whole being able to actually get a good cheek weld to the buttstock when firing and not get scope bite from spare ammunition.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Apr 7, 2008)

Carried an 870 shorty for many years...

5 + 1 on med tubing, snaplinked to the BA, held back with a Blachawk shotgun holster, 5 round plastic mount screwed in on the left side of the lower receiver.

Shootn door locks I didn't much have to worry about 'shotgun scope eye'....lolol

Escopeta ranges in the deep south were comical sometimes. 

'Don't put the shotgun close to your face' (while shooting steel) just didn't register......(several bloody cheeks later...they got it).....;);)

That's a sweet lookin shotgun.

 I prefer the 'smallness' of not having a buttstock....and just knowing the lil fucker gets no-where near my face.... ;);)


----------



## rangerpsych (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeh, if it's solely for breaching and quick close defense a simple pistol grip works great. 

My shotgun scope-eye was aimed at the highmounted 3 round holder on the buttstock, basically exactly where your face is going to be if you shoulder it and you're right handed.

My shotgun's for civilian offense/defense against 2/4 legged animals, so I keep it stocked. It'll still breach a door just fine too :)


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah the shotty is great until you get shot bouncing back to your upper thigh:doh:, and then its worth the extra 15 min, 100MPH tape, IV bag, and det cord


yes yes breaching rounds (when you have them)


----------

